# 1939 Merc find



## yeshoney (Oct 25, 2010)

Guy over on RRB got this on CL for $100.  What kind of history can anyone shed on it.  I do know is was a Vic Shrekingkost design possibly for the 39 Worlds Fair.  He is not a member here so i thought I would post here to get him some knowledgeable collectors to chime in.

Joe


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll give him $125 for it, no questions asked!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2010)

...Wow, the deal of the month for sure....


----------



## OldRider (Oct 25, 2010)

I know nothing about them but that aluminum(?) piece on the head tube in front of the tank is stunning, really gives it character. Beautiful bike!


----------



## bigcam59 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm the lucky guy that bought the Mercury. What I've found out so far is the bike was made between 1939 and 1941 and designed by Viktor Schreckengost, who also designed the Murray Spaceliner. The World's Fair Model didn't have the plating on the cast headtube piece or the Mercury name mine has, but apparently the bike is pretty rare. Mine looks like it was painted red with a paintbrush, the aluminum fenders are pretty wavy and the chain guard is not original. In other words it's beautiful!  
If anyone knows how I can find out what year it is exactly, or even its possible worth I'd be most appreciative. I'm not planning on selling it, but I do want to know how big a chain I need to buy.  : )


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like a Worlds Fair bike.  Deluxe features but I think an actual deluxe model would have a rear carrier light.

NICE FIND FOR SURE.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 25, 2010)

I know a guy who has copies of the catalog on his site
http://classicbicyclefanatics.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=71&t=69&sid=00724388da3244aaf5b52c9ea644d309


----------



## chris crew (Oct 25, 2010)

You must be doing some CLEAN living, son.
Nice bike.


----------



## bigcam59 (Oct 25, 2010)

The funny thing is it was on Craig's list for 3 days before I originally replied. I saw it and thought"That's gotta be gone by now" but figured I'd give it a shot. Boy am I glad I did


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's a pic of mine.  '40 or '41.  Odd that it has the deluxe lit carrier, but original to the bike.  The aluminum fenders, chrome tank, shroud, carrier and guard were on the deluxe models.  Nice score for sure.  One of my favorite bikes and a great rider!


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 25, 2010)

> The funny thing is it was on Craig's list for 3 days before I originally replied. I saw it and thought"That's gotta be gone by now" but figured I'd give it a shot. Boy am I glad I did




No kidding, note to self start watching CL more closely.
Awesome bike. In regards to how big of a chain, I suggest handcuffing it to yourself.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 26, 2010)

Saaaweet $100 bucks Congrats!


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Oct 26, 2010)

bigcam59 said:


> The funny thing is it was on Craig's list for 3 days before I originally replied. I saw it and thought"That's gotta be gone by now" but figured I'd give it a shot. Boy am I glad I did




I know what you mean.  I picked up a 1939 Girls Mercury 100% complete of craigslist.  It had been up for 2 weeks when I called the woman said I was the only person to respond.  She was going to put it out at her garage sale since there was no interest.  I'm glad I called, cuz you never know.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 26, 2010)

wow, easywind gets to the bikes before I can since most of them are in boise but there isn't much


----------



## ratina (Oct 26, 2010)

You should try one of the methods used to remove house paint and keep the original paint...see whats under there!


----------



## bigcam59 (Oct 27, 2010)

the paint is pretty scratched, just what you'd expect for 70 year's use. If I do strip it down it'll be to repaint it the original black. The chrome on the wheels is pretty pitted too.  I did get the lights and horn working, by updating the electric. Didn't modify any of the original parts just added some 21st century updates, like led lights and a modern battery box, both removable, so now I have lights and a horn. I know I can't make it new again, but I am going to make it look better.


----------

